# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  QIDI TECH Bed Heating Times

## Painlesstom

Hey everyone, I recently got into the 3D printing world and have a QIDI Tech Dual extruder printer. So far it's been working great for PLA/PVA prints, but I have need for some ABS parts and that is where I've been having issues.

Haven't been able to find any guidelines regarding bed heating times. It will take over 5 minutes to bring it from room temp to 60c, anything over 100c and it will usually time out. Using the preheat function, it takes about 30 minutes for the bed to reach 110c. I can hardly believe this is normal, so if anyone has some input here I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks.

----------


## Painlesstom

After contacting QIDI tech support and describing my problem, they shipped me another bed DHL express right away. Should have it in a few days. +1 for QIDI TECH customer service, I'm very impressed.

----------

